
Which tech stock would you invest 10k in? - pratap103
With twitter and snapchat on the rise(and the recent market correction). I was wondering what company hackers would invest 10k in..
======
jerengie
If given the chance, I believe I'd diversify the money. Depending on my
intentions (e.g. more interest in high outcome vs more interest in supporting
technology) I'd go for a middle way. Today I'd buy GOOG and TSLA. If possible
at the time I'd also invest in SpaceX because I really like their efforts.
TSLA is more of a I-believe-in-this-tech thing while GOOG ist both the believe
in their tech (especially since Alphabet owns SpaceX in part) and the desire
to earn something out of the investment. Depending on my own financial needs I
would go an split exactly in half or not.

